# saw a semi decent food at wal-mart



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Stopped by yesterday for some school supplies and caught a glimpse of a new food called Pure Balance, its corn, wheat, soy free but I think it had brewers rice. 
It was around $30 for 30 lbs. I can't find the analysis for it, but here's a link to a short description.

Pure Balance Dog Food, Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe, 30 lb: Dogs : Walmart.com

downside is that it's made by Ol' Roy :tsk:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the ingredients I took w/ my cell phone a while back when I first saw it. The chicken runs $32.99 at my store and lamb is $39.99.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

How big a bag is it. The way I see it the people that buy Ol Roy or other grocery store brands probably do not look at ingredients and they won't pay more than $25 for a bag of food. That is how my bf is. Bugs the hell out of me. Luckily I feed the dogs, not him.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

the biggest bag is 30 lbs and at the store I was at it was selling for $29.99


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

pathetic...

the foods a person could get for $1/lb...Fromm, Nutrisource among others...

No way. But I suppose at least there are glimpses of better food out there in the mainstream.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a start, at least! Wal Mart must be feeling the pressure from the more educated pet owners. I saw it yesterday, too. It's much better than the rest of the junk they sell!

Petsmart is coming around, too, I think. Their latest commercial features their premium brands rather than the Pedigree they usually hawk.

Baby steps...


----------



## dogdragoness (Sep 9, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> How big a bag is it. The way I see it the people that buy Ol Roy or other grocery store brands probably do not look at ingredients and they won't pay more than $25 for a bag of food. That is how my bf is. Bugs the hell out of me. Luckily I feed the dogs, not him.


my fiancee used to be like that until he got with me, not because he was out to save a buck but because he just didnt know any better, when we started dating i started educating him on why some DF's were batter then others & now he has seen the light .

yeah if im going to pay that i would rather get something 'really good' like earthborn or EVO. its not nessessarily the company (unless they kill dogs with bad ingredients or something) because i have fed Innova, Blue & EVO all are made by large companies, but one of the things i lookk at is if the price is worth what i am paying for the food.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Walmart is a scourge all on its own, let alone what they sell...


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone know who manufacture this food for Walmart?


----------



## dburton (Jan 12, 2015)

dogdragoness said:


> my fiancee used to be like that until he got with me, not because he was out to save a buck but because he just didnt know any better, when we started dating i started educating him on why some DF's were batter then others & now he has seen the light .
> 
> yeah if im going to pay that i would rather get something 'really good' like earthborn or EVO. its not nessessarily the company (unless they kill dogs with bad ingredients or something) because i have fed Innova, Blue & EVO all are made by large companies, but one of the things i lookk at is if the price is worth what i am paying for the food.


Even tho this is a very old thread hope you all will see this. Am looking at buying the Pure Balance at WalMart. I looked for Innova, Blue, EVO and Earthborn and found all of them to be much more expensive so not sure what you mean by not worth the $?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

dburton said:


> Even tho this is a very old thread hope you all will see this. Am looking at buying the Pure Balance at WalMart. I looked for Innova, Blue, EVO and Earthborn and found all of them to be much more expensive so not sure what you mean by not worth the $?


I'm not sure if the poster that you are responding to still posts here or not. I'm not a fan of Blue Buffalo (too many people have had problems with it), Innova & Evo are part of Natura Pet, bought out by, I believe, Proctor & Gamble who I prefer not to give my money to. Earthborn is a good food and a good price. If it's too expensive, Pure Balance may be a good choice for you. It's certainly better than anything else Walmart sells. Keep in mind that when it comes to dog food, you get what you pay for. If you're interested in dog foods, check out the ratings at dogfoodadvisor.com.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Also consider where the ingredients are sourced. Even if a kibble says made in the U.S.A., the cheaper ones probably have Chinese-sourced ingredients.


----------

